# Christmas Party!



## Bahama_Stōgē (Feb 5, 2013)

This was our Christmas Party, bought 2 boxes of Trinidad Robusto (Cubans)

We all had such a hangover the next morning..... darn tequila.....


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

:tu: Looks like a good time was had by all. Party on !

.... preceding the hangovers , anyway :lol:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Man. I love a clear bottled Sands or even a Becks! Is that Rum Runners? Been a long time since I was there.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great pic! Looks like a dubious cast of characters there. :tongue1:


----------



## Bahama_Stōgē (Feb 5, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Man. I love a clear bottled Sands or even a Becks! Is that Rum Runners? Been a long time since I was there.


No, this is my outdoor club, Roosters (check it out on Facebook), it's a private club though. Only for clients and friends!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice looking place great cigars thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bahama_Stōgē;3800608 said:


> No, this is my outdoor club, Roosters (check it out on Facebook), it's a private club though. Only for clients and friends!


So how do we get membership? LOL. :thumb:


----------

